# How much misting is TOO MUCH misting???



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

I am wondering if I am misting my tanks too much. I have them kick on about 13 times a day. So over all the tank gets misted for 13min. a day. Is that too much? It would be interesting to get other peoples opinions on this. So feel free to add whatever info you have to offer. 
Thanks


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I mist all my tanks 1 time a day in the evening. I will say they seemed to like it more in the morning, but it got to be too much everyday before work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Im the same as Kyle , once a day at nite , too much work before going to work, correct me if im wrong but would misting more then 2-4 times a day 24/7 going to have a negetive effect on the frogs ? Id think 1st its not natural for constant rain and would it not effect breeding practices :?:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I think misting depends on the species of frog.
Pumilio seem to like it a littler dryer, and I don't think I could mist my panguana lamasi enough. They have to be missed at least 3 times a day to even come out of the broms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

I think 13 is too mant times i heard twice a day for 30 seconds each is a nice time. but if u could simulate rain fall it may trick the male into calling? No idea tho, I'm a noob.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I have my misting system programed to go off:
- For 1 minute, 1 hour after lights on (around 7:30 am)
- 1 minute at 7:00 pm
- I feed between 7:00 & 8:00 and the misting brings the frogs out.
- Again for 1 minute at 8:00 pm

The frogs are programed to come out after the misting system operates and the Leuc calls without fail as soon as the misting stops. It, also, works great if we have guests and I want the frogs to be visable - I just override the program and make the misting system go off for 1 minute and the frogs come out looking for flys.

Tim


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Tim,
That's cool that the misters are programed, the frogs are programed but what I want to know is do you have your guests programed to leave when you want them to? :wink: If so please share. And with the holidays coming does family need seperate programming?  
Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

LOL.... I mist for 5+ minutes, 2 times a day! Everyone seems to love the humidity and the plants look great.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

From what I have read on the subject... Tim has it about right.

You want to raise the humidity in the morning and in the evening (much as in nature). Midday it dries out a bit.

So I have it set to mist 2 minutes 15 minutes after lights on, 1 minute an hour later, then 2 minutes again an hour before lights out. 

[edit: I do have small vents in my viv. You need to take air flow into account in figuring out how often to mist. The more airflow - the more misting.]

s


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

Well it sounds like I will be slowing down my misting regiment. I never really new how much too mist and everyones info was very helpful. Thanks


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Do you mean "the more airflow the more misting"? It seems that more dryong out due to more ventilation would require more misting...


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Dunner97074 said:


> Tim,
> That's cool that the misters are programed, the frogs are programed but what I want to know is do you have your guests programed to leave when you want them to? :wink: If so please share. And with the holidays coming does family need seperate programming?
> Mike


When it's time for the guests to leave, I just lock up all the booze.

Tim


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Correct - brain fart. :roll: 

s :? 


pastorjosh said:


> Do you mean "the more airflow the more misting"? It seems that more dryong out due to more ventilation would require more misting...


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Bgreen said:


> Well I think misting depends on the species of frog.
> Pumilio seem to like it a littler dryer, and I don't think I could mist my panguana lamasi enough. They have to be missed at least 3 times a day to even come out of the broms.


This even varies among morphs. I mist my blue jeans 5 times a day and that seemed to be the trick to get successful reproduction. They aren't great at keeping eggs wet. Pumilio from drier areas do better. There is a LOT of variability in rainfall regimes in the tropics so it's a hard one to pin down.

Like others have said, there's no right or wrong answers and the proper misting depends on many things. I think the first thing that would start to suffer from overly wet conditions are some of the plants. Next would be that you may over stimulate breeding which burns out the frogs too fast.

I will argue though that misting is about more than just raising humidity. It's also about keeping eggs moist, flushing out tad rearing sites, watering plants, and cleaning waste. The importance of each of these changes with different setups and species.

Lastly, thirteen mistings a day sounds like more than I've ever heard attempted but 13 minutes of light mist per day is really not that much water compared to what very wet areas of the planet receive. That's far less than regular short afternoon showers in nature.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

[quote="bbrock]This even varies among morphs. I mist my blue jeans 5 times a day and that seemed to be the trick to get successful reproduction. They aren't great at keeping eggs wet. Pumilio from drier areas do better. There is a LOT of variability in rainfall regimes in the tropics so it's a hard one to pin down.[/quote]

Very good point Brent!
Guess I shouldn't generalize so much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

My misters schedule is pretty much like Scott's. I have is set for 2 minutes 1/2 hour after lights on, then 1 minute at 3 pm and another 2 minutes an hour before lights out which is 10pm.
Most of my vivs have screen fronts like Ben's design so when the furnace is running alot the tanks will dry out pretty much to the point that there isn't any water droplet on the leaves.
As for my green pums, the setup seems to be to their liking and they have laid another clutch so I will be able to say more as time progresses with them.
Mark W.


----------



## jkinsey (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for their input. It's always good to see how others to things. I think I am going to go with Scotts method of misting and see how things pan out. Thanks Josh


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> From what I have read on the subject... Tim has it about right.
> 
> You want to raise the humidity in the morning and in the evening (much as in nature). Midday it dries out a bit.
> 
> ...


This is conveniant, too, because most people are out during the day.

I have a small vent in my 10 gallon vert, maybe a 2" square, but I'm cosidering sealing even that because things seem a little dry, and all the misting's avorflowing the false bottom. I mist twice or thrice a day.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i mist once in the morning for about 10 seconds and mist befor bed for about 10 seconds. and have pretty much zero vent


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I accidentally selected the wrong one. I mist probably mist once a day in the evening when it's feeding time for all of my animals. My tanks are self contained and moisture builds up enough to water the plants. lol I have my tanks setup a bit differently than most, bit it works for me and my clan of frogs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Always interesting discussions on misting. I have really backed mine off from 3 times a day to now 1 time a week. I think the room your frogs in plays a roll as well as my room stays rather humid 40% or so and this seems to allow me to mist a lot less often.

I struggle with the frequency of misting and Brent brings up some great points. Misting vs ventilation is a strange mix that even changes with the seasons.

I am pondering in my new tanks to leave the misting out, and then only mist a small select set of tanks. I have found that many of the larger species seems to do better with less misting. This is not really less humidity as the tanks still stay rather humid.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I mist/water once or twice a week. But frequency is only one part of the equation. We also have to consider air flow (or ventilation as was already mentioned) as well as flow rate of the misting heads or sprayers. I use the typically 2 gal hand pressurized garden sprayer. It sprays a lot heavier than those fancy in tank mist heads. All my tanks have a small amount of venting to the outside. Overwatering is also one of those typical beginner mistakes.


----------

